# Steel Shotshell Companies



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Just wondering what the cheapest stell waterfowl loads any of you guys have come across?


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Winchester for under $10. I found it to have very erratic patterns and won't ever buy it again.

I used Kent Fast Steel this last fall (I think $17/box) for the first time. I was very impressed and that's what I plan on using again this fall.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would have to agree with the winchester cheap line of steel to be the cheapest around.

The federal blue box or kent's aren't bad.

I have went to reloading all mine, so not much help.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Rio Mgn 40 3in 1 3/8 BB shoot great out of my gun and we get them for 119 a case. Pattern great out of my M2 with a Pattern Master Extended Range Code Black Goose choke tube 80% pattern retention at 40 yards.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Where do u get Rio at?


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Mar 21, 2013)

All online Cabelas, Rogers Sporting Goods, Dunn's Sporting goods and many other places online Just type in Rio Ammo and it will show up.


----------

